# Good List?



## FadedIntimacy (Aug 31, 2007)

Alright, Here's my 'Ratty' list at the moment, items from Petsmart, Cage from Martins. I already bought the cage.

cAGE:
The Rat Highrise - (H600-HR) : Powder-Coated and a flip top lid.

Petsmart stuff:

Super pet Pleece Ferret Hammock
Carefresh Bedding
Nutriphase Rat and Mouse Food
All Living things Guinea Big (16oz) Water bottle
Stoneware 5"x1.5" Purple Bowl 
Vitakaraft Yogurt Drops for Rabbits
Nature Ball for Small Animals
Peanut Butter Ferret Treats



I think I'll add another soft sleepy thing? Anyone have any toy suggestions?


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i would suggest you get a spare water bottle, especially if the one you have is soft plastic. the little darlings looooove chewing things.

cat balls with bells inside... my girls bat them around the cage all the time.
boxes boxes boxes... for sleeping, hiding, stashing.
tissues for shredding.
fleece squares for bedding, hiding, stashing.
wooden parrot toys (not made of pine though).

and fresh fruit & veggies... much better for ratties than the last three items on your list. the following is a link to a pretty comprehensive food list... http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=3079.html


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

First off that cage is barely big enough for one rat, which worries me, since rats should have friends.

Secondly, you can make hammocks quite cheaply if you'd like. 

Also, Nutriphase is a seed mix, which is high fat and protein (bad for rats) and contains corn (which can mold and make rats sick). I would look through some threads to find a more appropriate food.

The treats you'd listed can be replaced with fresh veggies and dried fruits. And with the Carefresh, try to get the colored or Ultra type.


----------



## FadedIntimacy (Aug 31, 2007)

*makes notes* Alright
What cage should I get then? O_O
*looks through them all*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

This is the 'cage calculator'. http://www.rattycorner.com/odds/calc.shtml Enter the dimensions of the cages you like and see how well they'd work. Remember to set it to inches, not centimeters.


----------



## FadedIntimacy (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you~~ I was using that awhile ago
Can i still cancel my Martins order? D:
I called trying to, but since its sunday I figure I MIGHT get a call tomorrow, small chance or Tuesday. I left a message with my cell number and telling them I wanted to cancel my order. @[email protected]
Should I go on and order my other cage?
Eeeekk~


----------



## FadedIntimacy (Aug 31, 2007)

Thank you~~ I was using that awhile ago
Can i still cancel my Martins order? D:
I called trying to, but since its sunday I figure I MIGHT get a call tomorrow, small chance or Tuesday. I left a message with my cell number and telling them I wanted to cancel my order. @[email protected]
Should I go on and order my other cage?
Eeeekk~


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I couldn't say. I've never dealt with Martin's. :? I really hope it all works out.


----------



## FadedIntimacy (Aug 31, 2007)

[align=center]Well, I'm getting two bucks, I've added a a igloo to the list and removed the food and am researching food.

@[email protected]
I'll order my cage before my supplies so it may be a few days >_<[/align]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Igloos are great! Your boys will likely outgrow it, but they'll still try to use it. They're very easy to clean, though.


----------



## FadedIntimacy (Aug 31, 2007)

*nod nod*
I'm going to add everything up, see if I can go one a purchase the Rat Lodge (30x18x24); he Ratty Corner Calculator is saying thats enough for 3 rats.

I'll post back when I finish adding stuff up


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

the ratties won't chew the water bottle if it's one of those that attach from the outside as opposed to hanging in the inside, btw.

other than that, everything else seems to have been said, good luck on the cage order!


----------



## FadedIntimacy (Aug 31, 2007)

I foud a REALLY nice cage at Petsmart just now, I think I'll get it. Bar spacing is perfect and its HUGE. About $110. 
I'm going on Tuesday or Wednesday to get the cage and the day after my rat children! 
!!


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Mazuri is the best rat food you can get from Petsmart because it only has the lab blocks and not the fatty seed mix. But if you're ordering online then I'd go with Harlan Teklad.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

OnlyOno said:


> the ratties won't chew the water bottle if it's one of those that attach from the outside as opposed to hanging in the inside, btw.
> 
> other than that, everything else seems to have been said, good luck on the cage order!


wanna bet? my girls did that, ended up with a soggy cage. now all my water bottles are hard plastic.


----------



## FadedIntimacy (Aug 31, 2007)

Martins refunded my first cage and I ordered a different cage from them! 

I bought everything, including some Mazuri food, a cuddley cup thing, and an igloo and some cat toys(Meow~) and Carefresh Ultra.

The cage is expected on Thursday, I have no idea when I should get my Petsmart stuff. I hope Friday or Thursday also.
Anyone got anyidea how long Petsmart orders normally ship and stuff? My petsmart stuff didnt ship today, so I'm assuming it will tomorrow.
I hope everything gets here by saturday so I can pick up my boys by then~!


----------

